

YouTube Launches Site Specifically for Teachers - tilt
http://mindshift.kqed.org/2011/09/youtube-launches-site-specifically-for-teachers/

======
JonnieCache
The video at the bottom of that article is amazing. There's several rap covers
about biology on their channel, obviously made originally for the purposes of
their own revision.

This one, about natural selection, is particularly superb:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hUNBhRiKCI>

The original track (From 93 Till Infinity by Souls Of Mischief), so you can
see how good a version it is: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mt3vZHDiM8>

------
tokenadult
The power of branding is illustrated by my mind reading that as "Khan Academy
launches site specifically for teachers," and not noticing that YouTube was
mentioned (and NOT Khan Academy) until I followed the KQED link submitted here
to YouTube Teachers and then registered on that site. It will be interesting
to see what this new degree of teacher-friendliness prompts by way of changes
to Khan Academy.

